# Xtant a4004



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone ever heard this amp? I bought this off Craigslist for 100 and it list for 499.How does this amp rank?


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

It's well known. It's rated at 50w x 4 at 4 ohms, 100w x 4 at 2 ohms and 200w x 2 bridged at 4 ohms.

It's a pretty decent amp, and worth $100.


----------



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow!! I thought it was a little better than decent and it's only worth a 100.I thought I paid a good price. I'm deflated!!


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

No, you got me wrong. It's a good amp and worth the money. Used amps typically aren't worth anywhere near their original cost, that's all I meant. Saying the amp is pretty decent, means it's a pretty good amp.

I sold my PPI Art Series A600.2 for about $200 here, I paid $600 for it. It's like that. The A600.2 is a good amp as well, but not worth it's original cost.

In other words, you have a good amp for a good price.


----------



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

89grand said:


> No, you got me wrong. It's a good amp and worth the money. Used amps typically aren't worth anywhere near their original cost, that's all I meant. Saying the amp is pretty decent, means it's a pretty good amp.
> 
> I sold my PPI Art Series A600.2 for about $200 here, I paid $600 for it. It's like that. The A600.2 is a good amp as well, but not worth it's original cost.
> 
> In other words, you have a good amp for a good price.


Ok, thanks for the clarification. I thought you were referring to the sq being mediocre and the price was alright. Would you the say the sq is on par with an alpine or better?


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

I used to sell Xtant and have competed with them for the last 7 years, all without a failure that wasn't caused by my own stupidity. They can be a little quirky, like the X series 3/5 channel amps, but they are great sounding and solid amps.


----------



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

lashlee said:


> I used to sell Xtant and have competed with them for the last 7 years, all without a failure that wasn't caused by my own stupidity. They can be a little quirky, like the X series 3/5 channel amps, but they are great sounding and solid amps.


What do you mean when you say a little quirky?


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

The 3/5 channel amps only have four channels of input so you are limited to the the output of the rears in parallel off the fronts, and the amount of attenuation is limited to what resistors that you can still find. One upside is that you can build an onboard bandpass with some finagling. The rest of the amps are awesome!!


----------



## leorbolato (Apr 26, 2009)

I love Xtant, i used 202M and 404M (older versions of A4004).
They are great for tweeters, but not for mids. The sound is a little faded. I don´t know if it happens in the A4004.
But as said, it´s a great amp for the money.


----------



## Anthonys (Apr 2, 2020)

Wondering what diamond hex 6.4's with a xtant a4004 will sound like with a dsp and flac files? Aka hd radio.

Fn kinda dropped the amp l guess if it still works . Pretty big amp for 50x4 bro they were never known for bass. audiophile amp. l guess I'll have to get the esoteric amp that went to the 2003 diamond hex mids and tweets and see if the xtant or hex amp?


----------



## Anthonys (Apr 2, 2020)

The diamond hex d715 600watts l think it is? Was a bass amp too,alot stronger.

Kinda wanted to run a JLw7 10" I'm 43 and the days of 2 15's is long gone smoke


----------



## Anthonys (Apr 2, 2020)

O verall smoke. I think is gonna sound like **** cd has much higher sampling rate than a flac file


----------



## Anthonys (Apr 2, 2020)

Next I'm gonna remove the dsp because its worthless


----------



## Anthonys (Apr 2, 2020)

This amp was l believe when it came out 1600$ l mean audison and masconi are 3000$


----------

